

Why You Should Put $19.05 on Your MetroCard to Outsmart the MTA - giles
http://gizmodo.com/why-you-should-put-19-05-on-your-metrocard-to-outsmart-1632531219

======
ASquare
Already posted 5 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8274084](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8274084)

Gizmodo is a bit late to the party reprinting the same article...

